# Hacer BLink en una celda



## yeye (Aug 5, 2002)

COmo puedo hacer que los datos en determinanda celda, hagan BLINK, o como se conoce "que resalte en Color"

GRacias


----------



## valedor (Aug 5, 2002)

Esta es una de otras posibles soluciones, este codigo va dentro de la hoja donde te interese hacer parpadear una celda, en este caso la celda A1, claro que se puede modificar para que:

Parpadeen mas de una celda
Al parpadear cambien de color (la fuente o el fondo)

Es solo la idea, el ultimo procedimiento, es por si alguna causa la macro "se detiene" o "la detienen antes" puedan restablecer los eventos de la aplicacion

<pre>
Option Explicit

Private Sub Worksheet_Change(ByVal Target As Range)
Dim Pausa As Single
Dim Duracion As Single
Dim Inicio As Single
Dim Fin As Single
Dim Valor As Single

Duracion = 3    'segundos
Pausa = 0.5 'segundos

'Puedes probar con, mas tiempo y mas rapido
'Duracion = 5    'segundos
'Pausa = 0.3 'segundos

  If Target.Address(False, False) = "A1" Then
    If Target.Value > 0 And Target.Value < 11 Then
      Valor = Target.Value
      Fin = Timer + Duracion
      Application.EnableEvents = False
      Do
        Inicio = Timer
        Do While Timer < Inicio + Pausa
          DoEvents
        Loop
        If Target.Value Then
          Target.Value = ""
        Else
          Target.Value = Valor
        End If
      Loop While Timer < Fin
      Target.Value = Valor
      Application.EnableEvents = True
    End If
  End If
End Sub

Private Sub Restablecer()
  Application.EnableEvents = True
End Sub
</pre>


----------



## yeye (Aug 6, 2002)

Gracias por su colaboracion! Interesante


----------

